# ANY INFO. ON CALCIUM



## ChriszSweetie (Aug 28, 2002)

If any of you have already replied to me on one of the other message boards then just ignore this post. I am just trying to get a wide variety of responses. I was wondering if anyone has found relief of IBS-D usiing Calcium? I have heard from several people on the D message board that said that it has helped them. I don't have severe IBS, but as anyone with IBS knows, no form of IBS is pleasant! I am just looking for something (preferably non-prescription) that I can take that will make me feel confident that I will not have D while at work or school. I figure that since Calcium is good for your body anyway it was worth a try. Anyone with any "calcium experience" (or even if you don't have experience







) please reply!Thanks, Ashley


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Many people have got help from taking calcium, the person to talk to abouthtis is LNAPE. Post either on the D forum or in suppliments i think its called. Either way LNAPE Will see it and help you ourt. She is D free now form calcim!


----------



## ChriszSweetie (Aug 28, 2002)

I talked to her. I was just wondering if anyone else had tried it. Kind of like a second opinion I guess. ~Ashley


----------

